# Contractions, when to worry?



## Twinssurprise

At my last appointment this past Monday I mentioned to my doctor(well the doctor that saw me) that my braxton hicks had turned into contractions. None of them had been regular really and werent really painful only the one episode where they were 10 minutes apart. Now for me, contractions in the home stretch are quite common. This past week however Ive been having them every day I'd say somewhere around 30 per day, some are not regular at all, then some are every 5 minutes apart for 30 minutes, even been getting them at 2 minutes apart for about 45 mins to an hour. I know its not active labor, but I feel like something is happening. I've always dialated early and don't want to over react. Is this something I should be concerned about since Im carrying twins? What are some of the signs to look for to call my doc?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. How many weeks along are you?

I had bh contractions from 20wks with the twins, and by 26wks they were daily, occasionally painful and coming every 10-15mins for up to an hour a day. I got to 38plus wks so they never had an effect on my cervix, nor did I go into labour at any point.

Personally I would say that every 5mins is worth a call to your doctor. I don't necessarily think this is labour, because twin pregnancies do seem to be fraught with bh which don't come to anything. However, for all the women on here like me who have had them but gone to term, there are a few who have had them, were in labour and delivered earlier. I would say that you can never be too careful and lose nothing by getting checked out. 

Since you have had these reasonably frequently so far and nothing has happened, then it's probably fine, but why risk it. Good luck sweet xxx


----------



## Twinssurprise

Thank you, Im going on 30 weeks.


----------



## Lucy28

Ya- better safe than sorry. For me, the contractions don't seem to be bringing on labor, even 5 minutes apart. Went to Dr and was given 2 painful shots only to get a negative ffn and find out my cervix was long and closed. Needless to say I don't go back when I get them now. Just waiting for something "different."


----------



## knitbit

I've been getting BH a lot when I overdo it or when the girls shift and put strain on me. It's earned me a couple pelvic exams. They measured my cervix at 20 weeks and it was nice and long. I'd call your doc and let them make the call. Its possible to have them a lot with no cervical change, but only your doc can really say for sure. Better safe than sorry, I guess.


----------



## beckyboo1980

I am 26 weeks tomorrow and over the weekend have been having an awful lots of B Hicks which have been incredibly painful at times. Know its nothing more though as there is no regularity to them. However, I would nevertake a risk - get yourself checked out as just the reassurance of being told everything is OK might be enough to relax you and maybe these pains will ease off. Get checked out! Good luck and happy relaxing.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------

